# Happy Thanksgiving!



## Bella (Aug 15, 2010)

Happy Thanksgiving everyone.  Hope you are all staying warm and safe and enjoying the day. 

I have been stuck in the kitchen all day so far, but I love it. This is my favorite holiday - I love to cook a feast!


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

Happy Thanksgiving to you, too! 

We started cooking today and will finish tomorrow (we're eating tomorrow).


----------



## Bella (Aug 15, 2010)

Oh goodness. I cooked all day long today, and we feasted tonight. I couldn't imagine cooking and having to wait! Hehehe, it was very good though, and nice to spend time with the family.


----------



## setterchick (Nov 19, 2010)

HAPPY TURKEY DAY EVERYONE!


----------

